# Diane Taylor



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

The Case of Diane Taylor

On Thursday,  August 1, 1963, around 2:10 pm Diane Taylor was seen walking down an alley behind the Austin YMCA located at 501 N. Central Ave, Chicago, Illinois. She attended the day camp at the YMCA.

Diane had asked a counselor at the YMCA to help her unwrap a lollipop and a friend stated that then Diane left walking down the alley behind the YMCA around 2 pm. Diane’s mother Rita returned home from work around 6:30 pm and Diane had not returned home. Rita reported Diane missing to the Chicago PD at approximately 9:30 pm on August 1, 1963. 

Diane’s body was found on Saturday, August 3, 1963, around 9:30 am behind 1055 N. Lockwood, she had been stabbed and slashed,  with a stab to her heart being the cause of death, she was also sexually assaulted.

Her navy blue shorts, white socks, white tennis, blue framed glasses, 3 keys, blue billfold with her YMCA ID and 2 rings were missing. 
Law enforcement believe that Diane was murdered elsewhere and her body dumped in the alley, her autopsy findings lead law enforcement to believe that she had been murdered approximately 36 hours prior to her body being found.  

That Saturday a report of a teenager possibly 18-19 years old driving a 1949 two-door black Ford with damage to the left front fender above the tire had been seen coming out the Lockwood alley at approximately 6:45 am and another report of hearing a car stop and a car door slam around 6:30 am - 6:45 am. 

Fifty Chicago police officers were assigned to the door-to-door canvas of the Austin area of Chicago looking for information or witnesses. In September law enforcement also interviewed 750 male students attending Austin High School. Detectives of  Chicago PD have reopened Diane Taylor’s cold case and it is currently an active case.

Lance Jeffrey Voss the person of interest in the Lewiston Civic Theater 1982 murders of Kristine Nelson and Brandy Miller, 1982 missing person Steven Pearsall, the 1979 disappearance of Christina White, and the 1981 murder of Kristin David, lived in the Austin area of Chicago, went to Austin High School and was Diane Taylor’s YMCA youth camp counselor. 

In the last month, her body has been Exhumed from its resting place at  Mount Carmel Cemetery.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Continued-




*Her Body Exhumed, I hope the DNA evidence they find put's that sick bastard away for a very long time.*


----------



## chic (May 8, 2021)

Thanks. I will have to look into this one. But 1963? The perp is most likely dead.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

chic said:


> Thanks. I will have to look into this one. But 1963? The perp is most likely dead.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, but I guess they exhumed her body for a reason.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

A lovely addition to the Cold Cases & Crimes Forum, Tish!

Thank you for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, but I guess they exhumed her body for a reason.


I wonder if they believe it was a relative ?


----------



## dobielvr (May 8, 2021)

The wonders of DNA.

Has helped solved many decades old unsolved crimes recently.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> A lovely addition to the Cold Cases & Crimes Forum, Tish!
> 
> Thank you for posting.


You are most welcome.



hollydolly said:


> I wonder if they believe it was a relative ?


That's a good point, Holly, they very well could be, it will be interesting to keep an eye on this case.


----------



## Chicagoland Lady (Jun 30, 2021)

Lance Jeffrey Voss the person of interest  lived in the Austin area of Chicago, went to Austin High School and was Diane Taylor’s YMCA youth camp counselor. Last I heard, he is still alive.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lance.Voss.Research.Discussion


----------



## Mike B (Jul 2, 2021)

Interested in the outcome of the exhumation...let’s hope punishment can be handed out.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2021)

This murder happened during a time period in our lives when serial killers where seldom addressed. Many unknown/unsolved cases have been tagged as possible victims of serial killers. Until more information has been obtained, which is highly doubtful, these cases will likely remain unsolved and unsolvable. It's a shame that these victims will not receive the justice they deserve. 

I also have a case that I have been investigating, even after retiring, but have had little success with obtaining any additional information. I am of the belief that my case can be solved, but I just need that one break to get me over the top. I have two (2)  suspects in this case and I am certain that one of them is deeply involved. This man has an air tight alibi from a girlfriend that refuses to speak with the police. We believe it is because she fears him.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 5, 2021)

911 said:


> This murder happened during a time period in our lives when serial killers where seldom addressed. Many unknown/unsolved cases have been tagged as possible victims of serial killers. Until more information has been obtained, which is highly doubtful, these cases will likely remain unsolved and unsolvable. It's a shame that these victims will not receive the justice they deserve.
> 
> I also have a case that I have been investigating, even after retiring, but have had little success with obtaining any additional information. I am of the belief that my case can be solved, but I just need that one break to get me over the top. I have two (2)  suspects in this case and I am certain that one of them is deeply involved. This man has an air tight alibi from a girlfriend that refuses to speak with the police. We believe it is because she fears him.


Are you familiar w/the website Websleuths?
They love to discuss this stuff.  They've got some pretty good sleuthers over there.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Are you familiar w/the website Websleuths?
> They love to discuss this stuff.  They've got some pretty good sleuthers over there.


I have looked at the site from time to time. I get curious from time to time.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2021)

This brings to mind the case that has been haunting me. Maybe it's time that I spoke with the my suspect's girlfriend again.


----------

